# Zombie Poster finds a cheap DSLR



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Your fish are stunning! Especially that Dwarf Gourami and the Cichlid next to the catfish.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice shots! Settings? Flash setup?


----------



## ka NUK (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:

Ashok: The Cichlid is a Severum, and the catfish is a Sailfin Pleco. Both live at my office and need larger accomodations. They may end up in the larger tank I used in the past for overwintering my large pond (gold)fish. Most of the other shots are from my sons' tanks.

kman: I have used synched flash in the past but for these, no flash, just the single LED (300W incandescent equivalent, $40 on Ebay) hanging over the tank. For photo info, including EXIF see my flickr album. 

Here are some older tanks 









A pic of the Severum as a Juvie









From the pond









And the reason I gave up on Koi:









PS - I'm trying to migrate my photos from Flickr to Picasa/Google+ ...any pointers are welcome.


----------

